
You Don't Need to Understand Programming to Appreciate This Awesome Rant - escapologybb
http://gizmodo.com/you-dont-need-to-understand-programming-to-appreciate-t-1739927472
======
a3n
Johnny Cash and Linus Torvalds, separated at birth.

[https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=johnny%20cash%20fin...](https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=johnny%20cash%20finger&tbs=imgo:1)

